# sad story



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi everyone 
I have a sad story. 
To day win i was walking home, i saw a baby pigoens on the sidewalk it was dead, than i looked over and saw anther dead baby. i looked up to see were that same from and the pretty little mom was looking at me . than i same home to find one of my Keets dead. and on top of that one of my A.S.R. babies died yesterday


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

I heard that bad things come in threes so let hope this means your bad streak is over  sorry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That's so sad, Vegeta! I am so sorry!

I, too, hope that the "3s" are over!

Sending warm healing comforting hugs (a.k.a. "warm fuzzies") to help you feel better! 

Shi


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

thank you you two
its been a bad week..

so how are your birds doing


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

vegeta2802 said:


> thank you you two
> its been a bad week..
> 
> so how are your birds doing


Here is to DEFINITE better DAYS ahead!!

Squeaks is still in daddy mode. I give him shredded paper for his nest. He uses it all. Every so often, I will throw away his "nest," shake out his towel, put his egg back and give him fresh paper!

Funny thing is...he won't put the pieces in his basket IF I'm watching! I will take a quick peek around the door and see him energetically grabbing paper. Then, he sees me and stops. I wait...he waits...I give up and go away...he resumes. I know he does because, after I wait for a few minutes and check again, ALL the paper is gone...he's sitting on them!

Few dull moments around here with fur and feathers!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Vegeta, bless your kind heart. I am so sorry you have had to go through all these deaths but tomorrow is another day. Any ideas on what killed your keet?


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

> Vegeta, bless your kind heart. I am so sorry you have had to go through all these deaths but tomorrow is another day. Any ideas on what killed your keet?


yes it was Pneumonia we thank olny thank is that she was caged with 10 other Keets and two right next two them





> Here is to DEFINITE better DAYS ahead!!
> 
> Squeaks is still in daddy mode. I give him shredded paper for his nest. He uses it all. Every so often, I will throw away his "nest," shake out his towel, put his egg back and give him fresh paper!
> 
> ...


My daddy Pije is the opposed he will even feed the baby win i am right next to him. but the mommy Kanna has stop setting on the egg is let it get cold and die becuz i was in the room.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

her is a pictures of Spot my keet that just passed away 








she is the one with more white, on the right and her daddy the blue one Old D


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Sweet Spot*

What a pretty little bird. I'm so sorry for you.  It's hard.

You have her memories and pictures, and maybe a feather or two to put in a scrapbook. Maybe there will be another keet that resembles her someday so it will help recall her for you. I know, we lost Lucky last fall, and when we see pictures of birds that resemble him, we have bittersweet thoughts, but more sweet than sad as time goes by. 
Feather hugs and angel wings --
flitsnowzoom


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

thank you 
she was just one of a kind, nice and big.
she was bigger then all my others.
you know what i mean how non other are like the one you have.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry your baby died. She was absolutely lovely.

I'm sending my best wishes and a prayer for a better tomorrw.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

thank you 
and i have my new baby befor i lost her 
one of my other keets had babys just two hatch,
and to day one of the baby keet fel asleep on me.
the bad thang is the pic i put for you to see is the 
only one i have of Spot and i do not know y cuz as
you guys have seen i love to take pictures


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Hi Vegeta
I'm so sorry for your loss  Spot was so beautiful.
I hope you get a turn of good luck now, enjoy the new babies.

Stephie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful and beloved Spot.

Terry


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Vegeta, I'm so sorry for the loss of your birdies, and finding the two outside that had passed away.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

thank you 
and i all most cryed win i saw the babies out side and then the mom looked at me and that got me sader
then i came home and my baby was dead 
and i know she was not at 1:00 but win i got home at 2:40 about she was 
dead in her water bowl


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

hi again 
i guess my sad story is not yet over
today Kyo {parakeet} died leving his mate with there eggs.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Vegeta, you obviously have something going on that is causing these deaths. Could you have a necropsy done to find out? I'm really sorry.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

the 1st one got all the other sick i think the one that just died was in the same cage as Spot


----------

